# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## emma81 (May 2, 2007)

Ha before having my daughter after a fet cycle I got myself a hamster. I just needed something to nurture. It was a very spoilt hamster. I bought her treats from pets at home every weekend haha. A few weeks after having our daughter she died. I felt so bad as I thought maybe she knew we didn't have the attention for her anymore and gaveup . That's how I coped anyway.
Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would go stark raving crazy if I didn't have my dog    Broodiness is how I ended up with two of them, though now I am left with one lovely and yearning for another.

I completely get your feelings of needing something to nuture, it's human nature I think to be needed and to love.  When all else is going mad around me, I always have my girl.  Luckily for me, I rescued an 8 stone lapdog who hugs me like a human.  

She fills the void that would tip me over the edge I think!  I'd go for it but then I'm totally biased xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

We got a cat after about two years of TTC. I would've liked a dog, but DH is a cat lover and we lived in small quarters, so cat it was. It is lovely to have a living breathing thing to look after, to cuddle and stroke (and get some grey hairs over!). She's been a very pampered kitty too. I do hate the idea of "baby substitutes", because really a pet and a child are such different things, but yes... something to nurture is good. Unfortunately we might not have much longer with out kitty, as her health is slowly deteriorating. She'll be missed very much.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a wee jack russell and he's a very spoiled jack russell at that, call him my wee baby lol and if he's hurt I worry about him, sad I know but I'm glad iv got him


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

It's such a shame you can't get a dog in your rented place as I think I would go mad without my fur baby, she is a 2year old border collie and is the most loving dog in the world, she knows when I am having a bad time and just silently takes care of me with a little nudge of her nose or a cuddle on the sofa and since we have been undergoing ICSI treatment she has become even more my "baby" than she was before.

The urge to nurture is only natural especially once you begin on the fertility treatment path as it's all you think about!

Are there any other pets you would like what about rabbits?

Pudding
X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oxytocin is a natural bonding & mothering hormone in humans and dogs release it too when they interact with us.  It helps promote a peaceful, loving and happy state of mind.

I don't know what other pets can do this.  Have a Google  

Does it for me!


----------



## MrsA (Apr 8, 2013)

My hubby bought us a wee chocolate lab puppy.  At first I was raging "does he think that a dog will make it all better?" And no, a dog isn't a baby and doesn't take away that longing for a child but I have to admit, it was the best decision he ever made and I am glad he did.

She knows when I am upset and comes to cuddle in and she gives me something to focus on. There are days when I don't even feel like getting out of bed but I have to. Because she depends on me.  She needs me. And I now need her.

But anyway, sorry, to get back to your question; I deal with my broodiness in various ways.  Sometimes I just let it all out and cry and moan and feel very, very sorry for myself.  Other times, I think positively and I purposely look at baby stuff and think of names and plan the nursery I will someday have.

xxx


----------

